# Life in Mars??



## talkingcomet (Jan 24, 2008)

> Life on Mars? Well, bizarre images have emerged showing a mystery female figure walking down a hill on the arid planet.
> The photo of what looks like a naked woman with her arm outstretched was among several taken on the red planet and sent back to Earth by NASA's Mars explorer Spirit, the _Daily Mail_ reported on Wednesday, citing an unnamed website.
> 
> Though no official confirmation has come from NASA whether the figure is an alien or an optical illusion caused by a landscape on Mars, it has set the Internet abuzz that there really is life on Mars.




Source: *www.ibnlive.com/news/nasa-images-spark-life-on-mars-speculations/57223-11.html


----------



## entrana (Jan 24, 2008)

couldnt it just be a stone or something nasa just placed there?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ i also think the same


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 24, 2008)

Optical illusion or just a rock on the surface. There's no life on Mars.


----------



## bugsome (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya..it looks more like a rock...


----------



## azzu (Jan 24, 2008)

looks mooore like a rock 
BTW: these news is Buzzing the whole t.v channels


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 24, 2008)

It could be another optical illusion like that old face on mars


----------



## New (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't believe NASA truly as they have modified so many pictures which was taken from satellite..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like a rock only. 
Nasa (despo) geeks see naked women everywhere..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 24, 2008)

*www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=509693&in_page_id=1770

It's all rubbish they don't even have a craft on that planet, just like they have never been to the moon!
*
- Nigel, London*


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 24, 2008)

looks really human like,but it can be a optical illusion.....or may be a statue of aliens


----------



## adi007 (Jan 24, 2008)

surely a rock or optical illusion
BTW i have heard somewhere that they lied stating the landing of Niel Armstrong....
Is it true....
and finally how did they find that it was female..may be aliens body structure is different..
we can't expect every alien to have structure like us..


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 24, 2008)

adi007 said:


> BTW i have heard somewhere that they lied stating the landing of Niel Armstrong....
> Is it true....


No


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol... Must be some rock ... nothing else I suppose.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 24, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Looks like a rock only.
> Nasa (despo) geeks see naked women everywhere..



lol.. 
true.after working with lots of switches and gadgets this must be some kind of hallucination


----------



## x3060 (Jan 24, 2008)

next will be pic of woman mating in mars


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2008)

fake or not .. but sure it did give me goosebumps 

EDIT: Here is a proof that water exists on mars

link


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 24, 2008)

optical illusion (light refraction effect) or rocks


----------



## nvidia (Jan 24, 2008)

What are the people in NASA upto this time?


----------



## Rahim (Jan 24, 2008)

adi007 said:


> BTW i have heard somewhere that they lied stating the landing of Niel Armstrong....
> Is it true....


Well if you like those stuff then read it *www.ufocasebook.com/Here


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 24, 2008)

The pic is highly zoomed. The original height of that so called naked woman is 4-5 inches approx. Its a rock which looks like an Indian actress waiting for the hero to save her from the villain after zooming so much.


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Its a rock which looks like an Indian actress waiting for the hero to save her from the villain after zooming so much.


  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## nvidia (Jan 24, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> The pic is highly zoomed. The original height of that so called naked woman is 4-5 inches approx. Its a rock which looks like an Indian actress waiting for the hero to save her from the villain after zooming so much.


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## adi007 (Jan 24, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Well if you like those stuff then read it *www.ufocasebook.com/Here


@offtopic:great site...thanks


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't it be a shadow because of clouds? And can't nasa watch it for sometime and just look wheather it will move? It is moves like a human or an animal or bird or snake or fish or etc........., i will be an alien....... It is proved that there is amino acids and carbon dioxide in mars. so why can't there be life?


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 24, 2008)

These news channels are amazing. I believe they have a special dept to churn out stories like these.


----------



## talkingcomet (Jan 24, 2008)

adi007 said:


> BTW i have heard somewhere that they lied stating the landing of Niel Armstrong....
> Is it true....



may be we shld discuss in the fight club!!
meanwhile do check these too
*www.ufos-aliens.co.uk/cosmicapollo.html


----------



## nvidia (Jan 24, 2008)

adi007 said:


> BTW i have heard somewhere that they lied stating the landing of Niel Armstrong....
> Is it true....


IMO yes.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 24, 2008)

NASA must be falling short of federal funding yet again.
From time to time it continues to pull up these acts to make its presence felt, especially after their recent fiascos aka Discovey, Contour, Mars Climate Orbiter/Polar Lander

btw, who says Martians should be humanoids, when there are such mind boggling evolutionary possibilities.
The more they say that they found a "Man" like thing, the less believable the assertion that it must be an alien.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 24, 2008)

photoshoped


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 24, 2008)

^^lol ,who NASA ?....never 

here is the orginal picture (5mb)
*www.nasa.gov/images/content/207495main_Spirit.jpg


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 24, 2008)

i also saw that on bbc


----------



## nvidia (Jan 24, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> ^^lol ,who NASA ?....never
> 
> here is the orginal picture (5mb)
> *www.nasa.gov/images/content/207495main_Spirit.jpg


I cant see anything like a woman anywhere in the pic...


----------



## csczero (Jan 24, 2008)

^ ^ ya i also see woman in the clouds so no big deal  ............. its a rock


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Jan 24, 2008)

Has NASA said anything about this yet?


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 24, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> I cant see anything like a woman anywhere in the pic...


zoom the photo,its der just above the lower left corner


----------



## praka123 (Jan 24, 2008)

Men are from Mars, women are from Venus 8) So...


----------



## Chirag (Jan 24, 2008)

Jst had a fight with my gf.. gosh didn't know she would jst leave the planet..

@topic - Nah I don't believe it..


----------



## nvidia (Jan 24, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> zoom the photo,its der just above the lower left corner


Thanks! now i see it... Isnt that just too big for some life form? And it looks more like a rock..... I mean it is a rock.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 27, 2008)

Charan said:
			
		

> EDIT: Here is a proof that water exists on mars
> 
> link



he....he.... nice1


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 27, 2008)

They are still under stone age and don't wear clothes and when they found NASA interfering in their privacy and showing their female president "Naked" all over the Earth news channels, they went underground and now doing some urgent and important meeting.


----------



## talkingcomet (Jan 27, 2008)

@VG


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 27, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Looks like a rock only.
> Nasa (despo) geeks see naked women everywhere..


Hehe...rightly said..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 27, 2008)

looks pretty interesting but 99% not a living being .


----------



## karnivore (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ u still hav 1% doubt ???????


----------



## Who (Jan 27, 2008)

^ Off topic :- There is 1% chance in everything but it doesn't happen most of time but when the 1% becomes the truth , the 1% becomes the 99% truth !


----------



## sourav123 (Jan 27, 2008)

Though I also think this is an optical illussion or a rock, the probability of life in Mars can't be scraped as scientifically there is enough scope for life to be present.

Again human science and knowledge is but a pebble in front of nature's mysteries.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 27, 2008)

But what makes it seem fake is that the Life-Form doesn't have to be like a human in shape , it can be anything from a promitive bacteria-like organism to a dinosaur , why just the human form ?


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes.... May be the life in mars will be in the form of rock....

Or, in that shape...............   Or, it may be invisible to us............. Or like transformers.....................   Concepts are many...............


----------

